# 14' Flat Bottom Jon Boat Sea Nymph Modification



## Basshole (Feb 17, 2009)

Clarkster 2000 and I are completely redoing the entire boat from top to bottom and I wanted to share some things with you that I discovered in the beginning. I will be posting pics of the demo today as well. We have stripped it to the bare trailer and boat and cleaned thoroughly. We did buy some parts for the trailer yesterday but had many problems locating the material to PAINT the boat. So here is the lowdown from Pettit Marine Paints - awesome site. Called customer service and they were extremely helpful. https://www.pettitpaint.com

Steps to Painting an aluminum boat:

1. Clean the boat thoroughly with just a simple wash. Wipe the boat down with either mineral spirits or Pettit 120 Thinner.
2. Rough sand the boat with 120 Grit paper just to scuff the boat a little so that the paint will adhere better.
3. Wipe again with mineral spirits or 120 thinner to get all dust off of the boat
4. Make sure to wear a mask while sanding - ALUMINUM is very dangerous to breathe.
5. If there is any bare aluminum showing is the Pettit 6455-044 primer for the bare spots only. The actual paint will stick to the old paint no problem. This comes in a quart and plastic bottle combo pack.
6. WAIT at least 2-4 hours
7. Use the Pettit Coat EZ POXY paint which comes in about 12 colors to paint the boat. The rep said it would be no problem to roll it on, but have someone come behind you with a china bristle bush and going with the length of the boat, use long finishing strokes as it will make the boat look awesome.
8. For a 14' boat he told me I would need two quarts. Use the site as a bearing for your project and call them for specifics.
9. Let that completely dry and then come back with a light 240 grit sand job to get out all of the imperfections.
10. Make sure to get all of the dust off and repaint and let set for 3-4 days. 

Will send pictures when I complete. The paint is reasonable and should cost about 19.95 for the primer combo and 29.95 per quart of the paint, and I need two. So for roughly 80 bucks or so, you can paint the entire boat...PRETTY GOOD. 

The Trailer is getting modified and Welded by a close friend and we are going to rhino line it once we sand blast it. We are putting a new winch, wheel up front, hitch and bunks on the trailer as well. should be completed in about 8 days or so. If you need help with this and you live in MD or in close proximity, I can give you my friends name as he does side word and would be happy to assist you.

MORE to COME!!!


----------



## russ010 (Feb 17, 2009)

You're going to love that paint... same stuff I used. It's very durable and hardens like you wouldn't believe.. hard to scratch, but there are a few rocks have got me


----------



## G3_Guy (Feb 17, 2009)

Sounds Awesome... cant wait to see the pics!


----------



## Basshole (Feb 17, 2009)

Ok here are the intial picture of the boat so you can compare the final product.

This should be complete by the end of march.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 17, 2009)

looks good man.. you got the right idea for that trailer - you're boat is only as good as what is pulling it!


----------



## clarker2000 (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice job with the write up Basshole!! Pics look good. Cant wait to get this thing underway. 

For everyone reading this; What we have in mind is to make this thing one big deck. Using custom made hatches from www.rnrd.com
They make cabelas hatches and will custom build to suit. Anyway we want it to be one giant deck with as much storage as possible, lighted compartments, 36 volt main power trolling motor and 12 volt in the front. We will be sure to keep you posted. This site has been very helpful to us so far and heopfully we can share the love a little on our side!!!!


----------



## Basshole (Feb 23, 2009)

Ok Phase 1 and 1/2 has started. KEY NOTE here:

When evaluating the trailer at laymens glance all looked good. IF YOU ARE BUYING A BOAT WITH A USED TRAILER, have a professional look it over. We thought the trailer was in great shape when in all reality, it was ready to come apart at the seams. The welds were breaking, the coils were ready to break free from the trailer and the while thing really needed a good overhaul.

Thankfully I have a close friend that welds and he is making the trailer solid for me again. 

We have redone the bunks as well and they look brand new, trailer pics from start to finish should be on the site at the end of the week. Should look great.

We are starting to sand and paint the boat this week, will have pictures of that as well.


----------



## Basshole (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok the Trailer should be complete this week. My boy did an amazing job from top to bottom. EVERYTHING IS NEW. Finishing putting in the seals and welding a place for the winch today or tomorrow. The whole trailer he fixed all the welds etc and put the new light bar and lights on and Rhino lined the entire trailer...it looks awesome.

I am attaching picture of the new bunks and boat being sanded and primered. Primer went of very easy, dried fast and very smooth I definitely recommend the primer I used which is the opening reply in this blog.


----------



## Basshole (Mar 2, 2009)

Bunks and putting jb weld on the boat went well this weekend! The JB weld stuff is amazing. Hardens quickly and sands perfectly. Here are some pics of the progess...


----------



## baptistpreach (Mar 3, 2009)

Coming along! Good work, and thanks for the detailed write up on the painting!


----------



## Basshole (Mar 7, 2009)

Paint has been added, modification starts this week....pretty pumped on how the paint set up


----------



## ben2go (Mar 7, 2009)

Looking good.Coming along nicely.


----------



## Basshole (Mar 9, 2009)

Ok we went and got the final measurements for the trailer and she is a little tight on it so we will have to make a few minor modifications. We cut the seat out today with a plasma cutter... that thing is pretty bad. so the seat came out and the batteries fit in there perfectly and the first coat of paint went on the topside this evening. coming out nicely.


----------



## Basshole (Mar 9, 2009)

PICS


----------



## minicuda (Mar 9, 2009)

looking good! I love your screen name BASSHOLE! thats good work on the name and the boat


----------



## ben2go (Mar 9, 2009)

4 batteries?!!! :shock: You gonna be able to troll for days. :LOL2:


----------



## Cheeseball (Mar 9, 2009)

Basshole said:


> If you need help with this and you live in MD or in close proximity, I can give you my friends name as he does side word and would be happy to assist you.



Hey, what part of MD do you live in. I need some aluminum weld work on my project. I'm up in Hagersbush.


----------



## boman (Mar 9, 2009)

Basshole- Looks great. Cant wait to see the decking process. I would consider adding the livewell components to the cooler idea. I mentioned this to CC when he told me about the plans for storage/cooler inserts. I think you would like the livewell and especially the pictures of five over five. Remember that boat has 5pound carma.


----------



## Basshole (Mar 9, 2009)

Cheeseball...I can give you my buddies name, he does amazing work! Give me a call anytime, I live in Fallston. 4109255810


----------



## Basshole (Mar 9, 2009)

Possible logo for the boat...since it is a sea nymph


----------



## Cheeseball (Mar 9, 2009)

Man, we must of practically been neighbors at one time. I used to live in cockeysville! Dated a girl in Jacksonville and fished Loch Raven many a time. I may give you a call when the time comes. I'm in the middle of stripping paint right now. Does your buddy have an hourly rate?


----------



## Basshole (Mar 9, 2009)

Call me tomorrow and I can get you his number. Come up and fish sometime too with all of us. We have a small bass club Reservoir Anglers of MD about 8-10 ppl. How do you like it out west. Good places to fish out there too?


----------



## Cheeseball (Mar 9, 2009)

Basshole said:


> Call me tomorrow and I can get you his number. Come up and fish sometime too with all of us. We have a small bass club Reservoir Anglers of MD about 8-10 ppl. How do you like it out west. Good places to fish out there too?



Sounds good, I'll give you a call. Yeah, there are some great places to fish mostly private ponds. The Potomac up here can be hit or miss. Seems to be fished out the last couple of years. But, I've found there seems to be a three year turn around from good to bad fishing. By the way I'm restoring and moding a Nympho my self!


----------



## Basshole (Mar 10, 2009)

Cheeseball - we would like to get a trip together for a potomac smally trip with helgramites.


----------



## boman (Mar 10, 2009)

Very appropriate boat name.


----------



## Basshole (Mar 10, 2009)

its either that or:

Cmon clarky the trailer is fine
The sabonator
Lunker lou
Five lb Freddie
or 
The burgandy bomber


----------



## Buck43 (Mar 10, 2009)

Paint looks great. Is that paint considered a "bottom" paint? Reason I ask is I noticed you used the paint to cover the boat completely externally. Have heard that using bottom paint to cover the entire boat is not recommended, but cannot remeber the reasoning. Has anyone every heard of this?

Love your color!

Buck


----------



## clarker2000 (Mar 10, 2009)

Boat is looking great SP. It has came along way since early phases. I certainly think we can get all the framing and electric done this weekend. Paint looks amazing. I like the name too. I will have the hatches ordered today. Hopefully they will put a rush order in for us. 

There was one guy earlier asking about the batteries? We fish in electric only lakes. This boat wil be rigged for a minnkota 36 volt 101 and a 45lb minnkota 12 volt up front. We will also be adding a battery to work the electronics, livewell, bilge, radio, lights etc...

This site has been a huge help with the planning phase of this boat!! Basshole and myself appreciate the help!!!!!!!!!!! More pics to follow.


----------



## clarker2000 (Mar 10, 2009)

Buck43
Check out the whole post, basshole listed the company that deals the paint. The website is very helpful and the guys that work there are extremely helpful. We searched high and low for this stuff and its awesome. The primer and paint combo really looks great. Not all that expensive either. Its strictly an aluminum boat paint for the entire boat. Its worth checking out the website. We should be in major build phase this weekend, more pics to come.


----------



## clarker2000 (Mar 10, 2009)

Just an fyi for you builders looking for nice hatches. Go to https://www.rnrd.com/ ask for Robert Rabel. They actually make the aluminum hatches as seen in cabelas but they do custom work for very reasonable prices. They are about $20 cheaper on eaach hatch then cabelas and they are very fast at getting them to you. I have them on my boat and have ordered them for this boat. I order the normal 6- 12"X22" and 1 custom 14" X 44". Should be a nice fit for this boat. We are using a combination of various builds from this website to assist us. I am expecting a top notch rig when all is said and done.


----------



## Cheeseball (Mar 10, 2009)

Basshole said:


> Cheeseball - we would like to get a trip together for a potomac smally trip with helgramites.



Sounds good to me! I would have called you today, but I forgot that I committed to volunteering at the local cold weather shelter after work. I'll try to give you a call tomorrow and we will set something up.


----------



## boman (Mar 11, 2009)

I prefer "The Sea Nympho", formly Sabonator. Second would be CComeon Clark the trailer is fine. Along with the trailer, dont forget those new seats. The seats were an upgrade two years ago. Top of the line Big Man seats. I cant help that some fishing partners decided to make lounge chairs out of them. My suggestion would be to double reinforce the back seat brackets. A second thought would be to make sure that CC has taken his back medication hence preventing the need for lounging. I really like the idea of the cooler storage. You can find all kinds of good stuff on the lake that you could bring home to your daughter. I have brought home tackle boxes and really nice buckets. My kids love it.


----------



## clarker2000 (Mar 12, 2009)

Im going with faulty material on those seats.


----------



## clarker2000 (Mar 17, 2009)

Basshole and I worked on the boat mods all weekend. We framed the whole thing and started to run some electronics. We are awaiting our carpet shipment, that is our hold up at this point. Im hoping it will be here today?!!! As soon as that gets here we can place and wire the 5 batteries, rear 36 volt motor, lights, charger, bilge, etc... We probably have about 4 to 5 hours left before we can start on the deck. Overall I would say that it is turning extremely well. We will probably post pics early next week. Stay tuned.


----------



## Basshole (Mar 18, 2009)

Carpet came in on St Patty's day so Clarkster 2000 and I did a little heavy construction...ok ok it was more glueing and stapling then anything. Our cuts without the carpeting laid down perfectly. We decided to go with two coolers in the back - 48 quart seemed to fit perfectly. We are going for the effect of being in an offshore boat and opening a hatch into a stark white compartment. Really turned out good. The hatch opening will be a little smaller then the opening of the cooler and the nozzles will remain open all of the time for proper drainage to the bilge.

The entire floor is complete and carpeted. Seat mounts are built, coolers are locking in with LED lights inside, bilge is epoxyed on, battery area has been carpeted on the sides and bottom/mounted and battery trays mounted as well, on board charger is installed...WE ARE ROCKING

I will upload pics today for your review. 
What I learned on the build is that it pays to have the right tools, the right friends and an open attitude to using other peoples ideas!


----------



## Nick Jones (Mar 18, 2009)

looking good!


----------



## fish18 (Mar 19, 2009)

Gotta love that color! Was thinking about painting my entire boat also. Great job! I am in Frederick MD, used to fish them resevoirs all the time Liberty, Prettyboy, Loch Raven,  4 batteries ain't gonna cut it! :wink:


----------



## Basshole (Mar 20, 2009)

Ok here are the pics. Framed out using the seats as a base with 2x2 pressure treated lumber and simpson aluminum strong ties as brackets with out door coated screws.


----------



## Basshole (Mar 20, 2009)

These pics have the flush mounted coolers which was a hybrid idea from Clarkster 2000 and myself to simulate offshore hatches. The hatches will be a bit smaller then the actual coolers so they will look stark white inside when you open them. Notice that we ran lights to both coolers as well. The drain hole will stay open all of the time to allow for constant drainage on the cooler side and the other cooler for now will be plain storage for lures etc.


----------



## Zum (Mar 20, 2009)

Man that alot of work ...looks good.
Pressure treated wood?
Leaving the drain plug out all the time?
Was wondering if you could explain the plug thing.


----------



## daltonmcgill (Mar 20, 2009)

looks good


----------



## Cheeseball (Mar 20, 2009)

Looks like the SeaNymph is coming along nicely Shawn! Hey, where did you get those aluminum strong ties? Also, what is the grey box with wires coming out of it, power inverter?


----------



## ben2go (Mar 21, 2009)

Great work.





Cheeseball said:


> Looks like the SeaNymph is coming along nicely Shawn! Hey, where did you get those aluminum strong ties? Also, what is the grey box with wires coming out of it, power inverter?



I found the aluminum ties at my local nut and bolt dealer.They are outrageously expensive.I believe the gray box with wires is an on board battery charger.


----------



## clarker2000 (Mar 21, 2009)

I am the co-builder in this project. The gray box is the 3 bank pro charger. The simpson strong ties are found at 84 lumber, home depot etc... 

The drain plug always left open? That is the built in coolers he is refering to. He is leaving the plug in the cooler open all the time for drainage. 

We should wrap up all the electric today and the fitting of the deck. We are still waiting on hatches to be delivered. If we get the hatches tuesday we should be done this week.

The project is coming along very nicely. Its going to be ne of the best looking electric boats on the lake. More pics to come.


----------



## Zum (Mar 21, 2009)

> The drain plug always left open? That is the built in coolers he is refering to. He is leaving the plug in the cooler open all the time for drainage.


Sorry about that...think I had livewells on my mind.


----------



## Basshole (Mar 21, 2009)

Zum: The though behind the leaving the plug out of the coolers was simple. If we are to fill the cooler on the left with drinks etc. it will contstantly drain to the back and the bilge will pick it up accordingly. On the right I have it out so that if any rain water would ever get into it, it would also drain.

The treated 2x2 spindels are just for overall quality...but I truly dont think this boat will ever see water, especially under the deck as it will be garage kept. just a precaution.


----------



## fish18 (Mar 21, 2009)

How much did all that hardware and wood cost? And weight added? Anyway, which lakes you guy's gonna be fishhinn in MD?


----------



## Basshole (Mar 21, 2009)

Fish 18: The wood and the hardware were about 200 bucks total. We used the treated spindels etc to reduce weight without losing support. The last owner used 1" think decking and I think with using 1/2" and using the 2x2" we are not acutally adding much weight at all. It was worth every penny. The brackets are very very light and strong. Did alot more on the boat today...lots of finishing work. turned out awesome...pics to come maybe tonight!


----------



## Basshole (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks to yo boy and Matt, today the boat got power. Alot of the finishing work got completed - the back compartment, battery compartment, front storage and main storage area along will all of the electrical and bilege pump. Awesome day for the Sea Nympho.


----------



## Basshole (Mar 21, 2009)

More pics


----------



## Nickk (Mar 21, 2009)

Looking good Mr. Hole.

I lived in MD as a kid, Baltimore and Gaithersburg.


----------



## Basshole (Mar 22, 2009)

NickK- thanks for the kind words. honestly Clarkster 2000 (aka yo boy) and I have about 4 days of framing and electrical work into this. Just goes to show what can be accomplished in a short period of time. The trailer pics should be up this week too. It looks brand new now. Should hopefully be done as soon as the hatches arrive...Top deck starts tomorrow.


----------



## Basshole (Mar 22, 2009)

Cheeseball said:


> Looks like the SeaNymph is coming along nicely Shawn! Hey, where did you get those aluminum strong ties? Also, what is the grey box with wires coming out of it, power inverter?



Cheeseball - the grey box is an onboard charger which will have a female outlet attached to the top of the deck with a waterproof cover. When I come home that will all be hooked up under the deck to the 5 batteries and I will pull the cover off of the female outlet and plug it into the wall and auto charge the entire boat...NICE.


----------



## fish18 (Mar 26, 2009)

Paint ???? How many coats did you apply? Did you use a thinner? Looks great!
For the second time what lakes do you fish in MD? I live in Fredneck MD.


----------



## Basshole (Mar 26, 2009)

fish18 said:


> Paint ???? How many coats did you apply? Did you use a thinner? Looks great!
> For the second time what lakes do you fish in MD? I live in Fredneck MD.



This was the last post with a question Fish 18 - Gotta love that color! Was thinking about painting my entire boat also. Great job! I am in Frederick MD, used to fish them resevoirs all the time Liberty, Prettyboy, Loch Raven, 4 batteries ain't gonna cut it! I did not see a question in here.

I fish Liberty, Prettyboy, Loch Raven. Paint details were in the very first post I made on this project: I used I coat of Primer let dry for 24 hours then 3 coats of paint.


----------



## Basshole (Mar 26, 2009)

PAINT DETAILS AGAIN:

Steps to Painting an aluminum boat:

1. Clean the boat thoroughly with just a simple wash. Wipe the boat down with either mineral spirits or Pettit 120 Thinner.
2. Rough sand the boat with 120 Grit paper just to scuff the boat a little so that the paint will adhere better.
3. Wipe again with mineral spirits or 120 thinner to get all dust off of the boat
4. Make sure to wear a mask while sanding - ALUMINUM is very dangerous to breathe.
5. If there is any bare aluminum showing is the Pettit 6455-044 primer for the bare spots only. The actual paint will stick to the old paint no problem. This comes in a quart and plastic bottle combo pack.
6. WAIT at least 2-4 hours
7. Use the Pettit Coat EZ POXY paint which comes in about 12 colors to paint the boat. The rep said it would be no problem to roll it on, but have someone come behind you with a china bristle bush and going with the length of the boat, use long finishing strokes as it will make the boat look awesome.
8. For a 14' boat he told me I would need two quarts. Use the site as a bearing for your project and call them for specifics.
9. Let that completely dry and then come back with a light 240 grit sand job to get out all of the imperfections.
10. Make sure to get all of the dust off and repaint and let set for 3-4 days.


----------



## fish18 (Mar 27, 2009)

fish18 said:


> How much did all that hardware and wood cost? And weight added? Anyway, which lakes you guy's gonna be fishhinn in MD?




Hey basshole, Thanks for answerin my ?s I am getting ready to paint my boat also and trying to get some idea of how many coats I am going to get outta the Pettit Easy poxy. I also bought 2 quarts
and if you got 3 coats I should get almost that.
Thanks for the info and have fun fishin them lakes.
Great Boat you put together!


----------



## Basshole (Mar 27, 2009)

Fish 18 - thanks alot. It is coming together nicely! Should almost be finished this weekend. Will post more pics for everyone to see! Three coats will be more then enough and I have a bit of paint left over too...you will be fine. Remember to put the paint on with a FOAM roller then smooth it out with a china bristle brust...it will look like glass. If there is an area with any vertical rise to it, keep on the paint. Smooth it over a bunch of times as it has a tendency to bunch and run...Just an FYI!

Good luck and send the pics when you start it.

Shawn


----------



## clarker2000 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey B-Hole, POst those pics from yesterday. The rig is almost complete. Im getting ready for my tournament thats why Im up so early. Hopefully I will bring home some bacon!!!! If I get home early, I will come up.


----------



## Basshole (Mar 29, 2009)

Ok clarkster 2000 and I got about 80 percent of the deck complete yesterday. I think the best addition so far were the coolers for the deck. They butt up against the top of the deck so they should work perfectly. They look awesome. We made a few additions under the deck as well for storage etc, will send pics of them when I finish the deck. Right now I am in the middle of chiseling the deck down so the hatches will flush mount...that part sucks.


----------



## Basshole (Mar 29, 2009)

More pics from yesterday!


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 29, 2009)

Nice install! 8)


----------



## Basshole (Mar 29, 2009)

More pics as I worked on the boat most of the day today. Dreading the chiseling!!!


----------



## Basshole (Mar 29, 2009)

more pics from today


----------



## Henry Hefner (Mar 29, 2009)

Basshole said:


> Dreading the chiseling!!!



Time to buy a router!


----------



## clarker2000 (Mar 29, 2009)

I know we arent done yet basshole but man we are good. That looks awesome!!! When the carpet goes on and the depth finder etc... its going to be a very sweet electric rig.


----------



## Basshole (Mar 29, 2009)

Henry Hefner - Thanks for the idea on the router. I made some calls and just like that a buddy of mine is stopping over to do all of the routing tomorrow. 

You are the man - Thanks again.


----------



## Henry Hefner (Mar 29, 2009)

Basshole said:


> Henry Hefner - Thanks for the idea on the router. I made some calls and just like that a buddy of mine is stopping over to do all of the routing tomorrow.
> 
> You are the man - Thanks again.



 gee willikers. I guess my laziness paid off. Whenever I look at hard work, I always stop and try to figure out how to get out of it! And it looks like you have a mile or two of hatch edges to recess. It is gonna look great when you are done!


----------



## Basshole (Mar 30, 2009)

Henry Hefner - well just like that my boy stopped by tonight and routed the entire lot of hatches in about an hour...What a relief, that would have sucked with a chisel. Thanks again for the comment, it helped me alot. They look awesome flush with the deck!!!

Just like that!


----------



## poolie (Mar 31, 2009)

Basshole said:


> Right now I am in the middle of chiseling the deck down so the hatches will flush mount...that part sucks.



Take your time with that. I was notching out something on my rear floor a couple weeks ago with a chisel and in a split second had 21 stitches in my left palm when the chisel caught a knot and slipped.

**UPDATE** Just saw the router post. Much better/safer way.


----------



## clarker2000 (Apr 2, 2009)

After a few added extras; recessed cup holders, recessed trolling rod holders, cleaned up some electric wires and a little vacumming we are almost ready to fix in the deck and add carpet. We also picked up some black fuel line tubing to fix to he deck as a molding for the carpet. Got kinda creative on that one. Should look very sharp when its done. I would expect the carpeting to be complete his weekend and posibly ready for its maiden voyage late next week. Just in time for the big bass to roll in. New picks will be posted soon.


----------



## Hanr3 (Apr 3, 2009)

poolie said:


> Basshole said:
> 
> 
> > Right now I am in the middle of chiseling the deck down so the hatches will flush mount...that part sucks.
> ...



I was chiseling out some hinge pockets and slipped. Thank God for finger nails. A nice sharp chisel will cut deep. I sliced my nail almost completely in half from tip to bone. Needless to say it ended my night or work. I do own 2 routers now. :mrgreen: 


Basshole,
great work so far. Your doing a first class job so far.Keep it up.


----------



## Basshole (Apr 4, 2009)

Clarkster 2000 and I were busy today with the finishing touches to the boat. We did the entire top deck and finished the carpet except for the hatch tops. Everything else is complete though. Everything worked out perfect!!! Take a look.


----------



## Basshole (Apr 4, 2009)

More Pics


----------



## clarker2000 (Apr 4, 2009)

We got a crap load of stuff done today!!! We are now officially in the home stretch. Carpet the hatches, front trolling motor wired and mounted, carpet edging, hatch handles, hook up front depth finder and put that baby on the trailer. After that its time for the maiden voyage. Sure hope it floats?!!!! :shock: 

I said it once and I will say it again, we put the smack down on this tired old boat. What a difference one month makes. Might not be the fastest electric boat on the lake (yet) but it is 100% the best looking ride. The 20 oz. bass boat carpet and custon hatches really finish this thing off nice. 

Give me a shout tommorow, hopefully I will have a few 5 to 7 lb largemouths on my boat. :?:


----------



## Henry Hefner (Apr 4, 2009)

A-1 work. That ride looks SWEEET! =D>


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 5, 2009)

Great work, guys! 8)


----------



## Zum (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks real nice,hope she works perfect for ya.


----------



## baptistpreach (Apr 6, 2009)

Real good job, thanks for posting pics, and I hope its just right!


----------



## who pooted? (Apr 6, 2009)

Another name for that sweet ride could've been the "Shawn Parson's Project." 
Who did you get the hatches from and about how much on them?
Thanks,
Adam


----------



## Basshole (Apr 7, 2009)

who pooted? - that is a great name! 

The hatches came from https://www.rnrd.com/mpa.main.html# (R&R Designs)
They are awesome and very easy to install. They are the exact hatches you can buy at like Cabelas but MUCH cheaper. Very Nice design, also very strong. Their standard size is the 12X22, which I believe they have in stock. 
Keep in mind that they are a little slow in delivering, so order with plenty of time. $65 on the standard and $85 on the custom 14 X 44 battery hatch.

Read a couple of posts up and remember that when you are installing, FIND SOMEONE WITH A ROUTER. It was 1000% easier having a router to carve the hatches flush into the decking, especially plywood. Any place where the wood doesnt match perfect, fill in with a liquid wood putty...it worked awesome!

Good luck and email me your boat pics - did you just get started. Do you have a post on this site? If so forward it to me.


----------



## Basshole (Apr 11, 2009)

All FINISHED!!! Clarkster 2000 and I put the final finishing touches on the boat today. Finished the decking for the front trolling motor, ran the rest of the electrical, put the fuel line around the boat for finishing touches etc. Glad to be complete, it was a great project to do this winter. NOW I AM READY TO FISH THIS VESSEL! Thanks to Clarkster for all of the help!

Take a look at the final pictures!


----------



## Basshole (Apr 11, 2009)

more pics


----------



## Basshole (Apr 11, 2009)

I got this Old, run down, dilapidated, ramshackled, shabby, neglected, badly maintained, in ill repair, horrifying, piece or manuere and look at it now... Glad to put this baby back on the lakes, MANY fish were caught off this baby in the past, many more to come!


----------



## twds (Apr 11, 2009)

Excellent job, dumb question though. How wide is the boat? Plan on doing anything about anchors?


----------



## Henry Hefner (Apr 11, 2009)

Basshole, I've been watching this thread, and you have done a great job, everything looks fantastic, but I think you are wrong about something. You said it was finished. I think you will find that you are never through tinkering with it. you will find a number of things you wish were different, and later on you will decide to make improvements. I thought mine was "finished" a long time ago, then decided to paint it, then decided to cover the back, then decided to add shark's teeth, and now I am in the process of moving my battery forward to redistribute the weight for more speed. I don't think it will ever end. :shock:


----------



## Basshole (Apr 12, 2009)

Finished for now...

MORE TO COME!!!


----------



## Tunnels (Apr 12, 2009)

I just found your build. Youse guys did a great job!! Good craftsmanship and classy looking. Something to be proud of.


----------



## clarker2000 (Apr 13, 2009)

twds said:


> Excellent job, dumb question though. How wide is the boat? Plan on doing anything about anchors?


The boat is 54" wide. A manual anchor is on board but most of our bass fishing is done by trolling motor.


----------



## boman (Apr 15, 2009)

SP- The old gal looks great. I am so happy that you decided to buy the boat and refurbish it. You and Clark did a great job. I wish you many 5 pounders.


----------



## Drackk (May 4, 2009)

Man your boat looks fantastic.

I am just getting ideas ready to do a 14' Lowes Jon and really like how you did the hatch work.

I have read the posts and looked a the pics, located the router and am ready to go once I get the thing painted.

Question: What is the process for the install on the hatches. I have looked at the supplier but am not sure what you purchased ( no pricing or sizes) and not sure what to use for the storage container all 48 qt Coolers?

If you could explain the complete process in detail it would be great. Ie What you secured the storage container too, if you put any sealer between the hatch etc - I am trying to figure out how to do it.


Thanks for your pics you did a great job.

Drackk - Boston


----------



## ober51 (May 4, 2009)

Awesome job. I didn't see it mentioned, but where did you get those hatches and how much did you pay? If you don't mind revealing. They look sweet as hell.


----------



## Victor Coar (May 5, 2009)

So Beautiful!!


----------



## Basshole (May 5, 2009)

Drackk said:


> Man your boat looks fantastic.
> 
> I am just getting ideas ready to do a 14' Lowes Jon and really like how you did the hatch work.
> 
> ...



Drackk - Great question. We got the hatches from https://www.rnrd.com/mpa.main.html# R & R designs online. They are the same hatches you can get at Cabelas or Bass Pro but much cheaper. The standard size was I believe 12x22 and the custom hatch in the middle was 14x44 but you can get any of them custom, just a little bit more in price. They do great work but take a little time to get to you so order early so you are not waiting.

We used coolers for the back two storage units and we tied them in with 2x2's and liquid nails pretty easily just box the entire cooler in on the sides and butt it up to the top of your deck...just take off the lid first.

Routing is simple. Just get a standard bit and measure the width of the actual aluminum and take an extra piece of plywood and practice until you have the right width and depth...should take ten minutes to get a guage. Just make sure they are flush. If you need any more help call me anytime at 410.925.5810

Shawn


----------



## Basshole (May 5, 2009)

ober51 said:


> Awesome job. I didn't see it mentioned, but where did you get those hatches and how much did you pay? If you don't mind revealing. They look sweet as hell.



Hatches came from : https://www.rnrd.com/mpa.main.html#

They do great work, just order well ahead of time, they worked perfectly. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## fullmoon (May 26, 2009)

Great looking job on that boat. I just bought a Sea Nymph, 1983, just like yours. Do you know what size motor that boat is rated for? The info plate in mine isn't legible. If you know shoot me a reply. Thanks guys. Again, great job on the Sea Nympho!


----------

